# Topics > Robotics > Telepresence robots >  Webot, telepresence robot, Wicron, Moscow, Russia

## Airicist

Developer - Wicron

Webot on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

The telepresence robot Webot

 Published on Mar 11, 2014




> English version of the promo video about the telepresence robot Webot developed by Russian company Wicron.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Feb 17, 2015




> Testing technology face tracking.

----------


## Airicist

Webot from all sides

Published on Mar 30, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Apr 8, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jun 15, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Webot and Robofootball on Startup Village

Published on Jun 15, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Localization




Control

Published on Oct 16, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Recognition of a person

Published on Oct 19, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Webot by Wicron

Mar 11, 2020




> Philip English - Hi guys, Philip English here and we've just got another quick interview with Roman and his robot. These guys are part of the Skolkovo group of guys from Russia. I'm just gonna ask him a few questions, get him to introduce himself and tell us a little bit more about the robot. So Roman, can you first introduce yourself, tell me a little bit about your background and then tell me about the robot.
> 
> - We are from Russia. We are from Moscow region. The product provides the market with a special telepresence system called Webot. It is very advanced telepresence robot. It contains new technology for organize teleconference using the technology of Google company. It's based on the standards and you can control such type of robots with a browser, for example Firefox or Google Chrome. And also we have a special application at market and you can download our application and control the robot from the Android and, for example, iPad. And there is a special autonomous mode just touch the point on the screen and the robot can move to this point fully automatically. With obstacle avoidance systems, people detection, and the special attractive mode. It is very popular in Russia for the remote education for disabled people for example. For using in the exhibitions, for using in the museums, for the free services and even paid online services. And there are some applications in the shops and the office use.
> 
> Philip English - That's a very good overview. So you were saying that you can tell it to go to different locations. So how does the robot know where it is? Has it got to do a map of the location?
> 
> - They can create the map of location using the special laser system. The cost of the robot is not very big because we use the most cheap components inside the robot, especially from the China. We use a First China laser scanner system inside the robot, it can create the map and can make a localization on this map. And also this information is very useful to plan a trajectory and to avoid the obstacles during the moving.
> 
> Philip English - Okay.
> ...

----------

